# Solid Strike EVO 2017



## RadonSwoop (12. September 2016)

Zeit für einen Tread für das neue Strike, oder?


Nur so ein Gedankenspiel: Wenn man das bereits sensationelle tiefe Gewicht noch weiter drücken möchte, sehe ich folgendes Potential:
- LRS 1975g (mit e13 Carbon ersetzten (1885g), zu teuer). Die Reverse Naben sind eher schwer.
- Lenker durch Reverse Carbon 810 ersetzen spart 70g
- Vorbau 76g ist bereits sensationell
- Sattelstütze durch die Reverse Carbon ersetzen spart nochmals 70g
- Sattel ist mit 238g kein Leichtgewicht (zum Vergleich: der SDG I-Beam ist 165g)
- Legend Kurbelgarnitur 750g mit Innenlager. Race Face SixC mit Innenlager 650g, e13 Carbon eher noch weniger.

Kleine Geschichte am Rande: Ich bin 185cm lang und ohne Ausrüstung 85kg. Fahre ein TuEs in Large (26"). Fuhr am Freitag in Pila das Solid Strike S/M eines Freundes und das passte mir viel besser. Werde wohl aufgrund reiner Theorie ein M/L kaufen. Aber ich war erstaunt, wie gut mir das eigentlich zu kleine S/M gepasst hat.

Have fun!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. September 2016)

Die Frage ist, ob es was bringt, in Richtung Leichtbau zu gehen.
Laufräder kannst du auch mit 1.700 g aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonSwoop (14. September 2016)

Das darf man sich schon fragen 
Ist auch nur eine Gedankenspielerei, um sich die Wartezeit zu verkürzen (bis das YT TuEs verkauft und das Solid eingetroffen ist).

An welche DH taugliche, nicht carbonhaltige Laufradkombination um die 1700 denkst Du?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. September 2016)

DT Swiss 240S plus XM421.


----------



## demonofdirt (19. Oktober 2016)

Hey!

Ich will mich hier mal einklinken. Denke bei dem Sauwetter - eher aus Langeweile - auch über ein neues Rad nach. Sitze aktuell auf nem Canyon Torque DHX aus 2014, welches jetzt einfach mal durch diverse anstehende größere Reparaturen teuer wird.

Optisch gefällt mir das Strike (Evo Factory) auf jeden Fall. Technisch würde ich folgende Änderungen vornehmen:
- Laufräder DT Swiss FR1950
- Bremse Saint
- Antrieb Saint
- Reifen Maxxis Highroller II

Das Gewicht ist mir mehr oder weniger egal. Reifen/Bremse/Antrieb fahre ich aktuell auch und lebe nach dem Motto "Never change a running System". OK, wenn's danach geht, behalte ich das Torque 

Bevor ich aber überhaupt über einen Kauf nachdenke, stellt sich mir eher die Frage nach einer Probefahrt... 

Cheers Demon


----------



## Premium_Biker (20. Oktober 2016)

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn?
Wie groß und schwer bist du?

Ich weiß, dass solid in einigen bikeparks testräder stationiert hat/hatte. Vllt einfach mal anrufen wo


----------



## demonofdirt (20. Oktober 2016)

Hab ich auf der Solid Webseite schon gelesen. Der nächste Trip geht wohl mal nach Schulenberg. Ist der nächste Park mit Solid Bikes.
Komme aus Berlin, 1,73m/95kg fahrfertig. Wird wohl Grüße S/M, das Canyon fahre ich in ner S.


----------



## Premium_Biker (20. Oktober 2016)

Hach ja... Ich hab ein Strike und bin vor 3 Monaten aus Berlin weg gezogen  schade für dich 

Ich fahre mit 1,80m das M/L und finde es vom reach etwas kurz, der Radstand passt. Glaube das nächste wird größer... Aber mach du mal deine Probefahrt zuerst...


----------



## demonofdirt (20. Oktober 2016)

Hab im Vergleich zur Körpergröße kurze Beine. Kann eigentlich S und M fahren, die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass S besser ist.
Probefahrt ist mal eine Planung für's Frühjahr wert


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Oktober 2016)

Gibt ja nur s/m oder m/l oder ?!
Ich hatte s/m mit 1,78m und kam prima zurecht 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## RadonSwoop (28. Oktober 2016)

Das neue Strike EVO mit Fox ist gestern in der Schweiz eingetroffen.
Also ich kann euch verraten, es sieht noch besser aus als auf den Bildern. Der Rahmen und die Teile, wie bspw. der Vorbau und der Sattel sind wunderschön gearbeitet. Mit dem feinen Sattel möchte man gar nicht nach draussen.
Oft sehe die Bikes in Echt nicht so gut aus wie auf den Bildern (bspw. YT).

Lachen musste ich über eine kleine Überraschung, die dem grossen Karton auch noch beilag. Ich verrate es euch nicht, aber es war mega!

PS: Der Karton war so gross wie eine Tischplatte. Im Gegensatz zu YT und Radon gab es nichts zum zusammenbauen. Das Bike war ausser dem Lenker komplett im Karton. Auch noch nie gesehen, aber natürlich nett. Da kann ich weniger verkratzen beim Rummurxen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (28. Oktober 2016)

RadonSwoop schrieb:


> Das neue Strike EVO mit Fox ist gestern in der Schweiz eingetroffen.
> Also ich kann euch verraten, es sieht noch besser aus als auf den Bildern. Der Rahmen und die Teile, wie bspw. der Vorbau und der Sattel sind wunderschön gearbeitet. Mit dem feinen Sattel möchte man gar nicht nach draussen.
> Oft sehe die Bikes in Echt nicht so gut aus wie auf den Bildern (bspw. YT).
> 
> ...


Sehr geil! Ich bin soo neidisch!
Welche Größe hast Du bei welcher Körpergröße gewählt?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du Deine ersten Fahreindrücke schrieben könntest.

lg


----------



## RadonSwoop (28. Oktober 2016)

Hi!

Ich habe M/L gewählt bei 186cm gross und 85kg schwer ohne Ausrüstung. Lange Beine, kurzer Oberkörper.

Gerne gebe ich einen Fahrbericht ab, ich fahr aber weder besonders gut noch besonders oft. Meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich bisher auf ein Canyon Torque ltd. und das YT TuEs Ltd. 2013, beide 26", in Large. Sonst fahre ich hauptsächlich das YT Capra (vorher Radon Swoop).

Ich konnte diesen Sommer in Pila das Solid Strike mit Crane Creek Dämpfer und Boxxer Gabel von einem Freund fahren. Das war ein S aber hat mir viel besser gefallen wie mein TuEs und ich war damit viel schneller unterwegs. Obwohl nur ein S fand ich es laufruhiger. Das lag sicher auch an der Federung (langsamer Rebound). Evtl. auch an den grösseren Rädern. Komischerweise kam mir das Bike nicht zu klein vor, obwohl mir ein S klar zu klein sein müsste.
Ich bin gespannt, wie ich das M/L um die Kurve hieven kann.

Am Sonntag werde ich ein paar Testfahren am Berner Hausberg Gurten machen.


----------



## ders (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe nur ein wenig ein ungutes Gefühl wegen 650B.
Ja ja, ich weiss, ist unbegründet.
Bin mit ca. 173cm halt nicht der Größte und kann nur schwer einschätzen, ob es sich merklich anders fährt. Dazu kommt, dass ich eigentlich meine 26er Sachen auffahren wollte.
Aber vielleicht gewinne ich ja im Lotto und dann kaufe ich mit das Solid im ganzen zum testen


----------



## Andi2501 (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin mir sicher dass du mit dem m/l bestens zurecht kommst, auch um kurven fahr seit 1.5 jahren das m/l bei 1.84 und finds überhaupt net schwerfällig, bestell mir jetzt das l/xl da ich sogar noch mehr reach vertrage


----------



## RadonSwoop (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich fuhr gestern dreimal den Gurten (Bern) hinunter, um das Fahrwerkssetup zu prüfen, nachdem ich zuhause den Sag eingestellt hatte. HSC und LSC überall in die Mitte bzw. gemäss Fox Anweisung eingestellt.

Erster Eindruck: Das Bike hat am Boden geklebt. So was hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Zudem war es ganz still, man hörte einzig den Gummi über den Dreck walzen und dann wenn man genau hingehört hat, ein leiser Bienenschwarm. Betonung auf Leise. Kein Vergleich mit den e13 TRS Race Naben, die eher wie ne Kreissäge tönen.

Ich habe dann bei der Gabel noch ganz wenig Luft abgelassen, weil ich nur 2/3 des Federwegs gebraucht hatte. Dadurch wurde das Bike noch sensibler, ohne an Stabilität zu verlieren. An den Settings habe ich vorerst nichts verändert, da mir nichts aufgefallen war.
Erstaunlicherweise hat der Dämpfer mit ca. 28% Sag den ganzen Federweg bis auf 5mm gebraucht. Das Heck möchte ich aber nicht härter machen, für mich hat es gestimmt. Evtl. müsste ich mehr Luftdruck und dann die Druckstufen und Rebound ändern, aber da bin ich dann überfragt.

Der Reach ist am unteren Limit (1cm weniger als mein Capra oder das alte TuEs). Ich werde vielleicht den Lenker noch ein wenig nach vorne drehen. Trotzdem vermittelt das Bike sehr viel Sicherheit. Am Gurten gibt es ausser einer keine steilen Stellen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft. Hoffentlich gibt es bald noch die Einstellungsempfehlungen für Fox von Solid auf deren Website.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2016)

Ein neues Bike ist immer leise 

Ja das Strike liegt schon sehr satt. Wenn du den Federweg nutzt ist doch gut, dafür ist er da! 
Viel Spaß weiterhin und bitte Foto 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonSwoop (31. Oktober 2016)

Mit dem neuen Bike und leise hast du natürlich nicht unrecht. Aber die Marzocchi am TuEs hat immer fürchterlich geschmatzt und gescherbelt. Den benutzen Federweg sieht man auf dem Bild sehr gut.
Die Teststrecke war nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber doch ein paar Sprünge ins Flache und ein Drop.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2016)

Echt schönes Teil!!!
Was bisschen gescheite Lackierung und die wesentlich schöneren Hebel ausmachen!
Bist mit den MT8 zufrieden? Überlege ich auch 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## ders (31. Oktober 2016)

RadonSwoop schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Bike und leise hast du natürlich nicht unrecht. Aber die Marzocchi am TuEs hat immer fürchterlich geschmatzt und gescherbelt. Den benutzen Federweg sieht man auf dem Bild sehr gut.
> Die Teststrecke war nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber doch ein paar Sprünge ins Flache und ein Drop. Anhang anzeigen 542275


Sieht sehr gut aus 
Kannst Du einen Unterschied zum Swoop beschreiben?

lg


----------



## RadonSwoop (31. Oktober 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Handy Schnappschüsse.

Die MT7 finde ich sehr gut. Die MT7 konnte ich jetzt noch zu wenig testen, aber ich hatte die MT5 am TuEs montiert. Mir gefiel die absolute Standfestigkeit (Kein Fading, kein wandernder Bremspunkt) und die Bremskraft. Der Druckpunkt ist nicht so knackig wie eine Shimano Bremse, aber ich sage dem Modulation. Mir beisst eine Saint zu "zackig", also von 0 auf 100.

Beim Swoop hatte ich nur das erste Enduro (180mm), nicht das 210. Aber im Gegensatz zum TuEs find ich das Solid laufruhiger und berechenbarer. Dafür sprint es weniger ab (Oli), wie das sehr progressive TuEs.


----------



## Premium_Biker (31. Oktober 2016)

Sehr sehr geiles Gerät! Spielt meiner Meinung nach ganz oben mit! 
Zum Thema abspringen sage ich nur Einstellung der dämpfungselemente.
Wenn du sagst der Trail war wenig ruppig, sind sie zu weich bei der federwegsnutzung am Heck. Und bei etwas mehr Härte bzw lsc sollte sich das auch ändern.
Lg


----------



## ders (31. Oktober 2016)

RadonSwoop schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Handy Schnappschüsse.
> 
> Die MT7 finde ich sehr gut. Die MT7 konnte ich jetzt noch zu wenig testen, aber ich hatte die MT5 am TuEs montiert. Mir gefiel die absolute Standfestigkeit (Kein Fading, kein wandernder Bremspunkt) und die Bremskraft. Der Druckpunkt ist nicht so knackig wie eine Shimano Bremse, aber ich sage dem Modulation. Mir beisst eine Saint zu "zackig", also von 0 auf 100.
> 
> Beim Swoop hatte ich nur das erste Enduro (180mm), nicht das 210. Aber im Gegensatz zum TuEs find ich das Solid laufruhiger und berechenbarer. Dafür sprint es weniger ab (Oli), wie das sehr progressive TuEs.


Ein Traum!! Ich habe mich auch festgelegt. Das wird mein nächster Hobel!


----------



## slayer80 (23. November 2016)

RadonSwoop schrieb:


> Ich fuhr gestern dreimal den Gurten (Bern) hinunter, um das Fahrwerkssetup zu prüfen, nachdem ich zuhause den Sag eingestellt hatte. HSC und LSC überall in die Mitte bzw. gemäss Fox Anweisung eingestellt.
> 
> Erster Eindruck: Das Bike hat am Boden geklebt. So was hab ich noch nie erlebt.
> Zudem war es ganz still, man hörte einzig den Gummi über den Dreck walzen und dann wenn man genau hingehört hat, ein leiser Bienenschwarm. Betonung auf Leise. Kein Vergleich mit den e13 TRS Race Naben, die eher wie ne Kreissäge tönen.
> ...



Zum Luftdruck im Fox Float X2 haben wir eine Tabelle, siehe hier:
http://solidbikes.de/media/files/DE_Daempferabstimmung_Strike_Flare_Evo.pdf

Bitte beim Sag nicht nach der Fox-Empfehlung gehen, das trifft nur bei linearen Fahrwerken zu. Für 30% Sag am Hinterrad benötigst Du 19.5 mm Sag am Dämpfer des Strikes. Wenn Du es auf 23 mm einstellst, wie Fox vorschlägt, ist das Teil viel zu weich. (übrigens, warum Ihr NICHT 30% des Hubes einstellen solltet, wird hier erklärt: 





 )

Wenn Du den Federweg so bis 2 bis 4 mm vor Ende ausnutzst, ist das ein gutes Zeichen. Das Strike hat ein brutal progressives Ende, aber eben nur das Ende! Der Fox Float X2 ist übrigens der einzige Dämpfer, den ich am Strike (bei korrektem Setting) durchgeschlagen bekommen habe.

Hier eine unabhängige Analyse des Solid Strikes, speziell die Progressionskurve ist interessant und wird schön erklärt: 




Für das Dämpfungssetup des Float X2, schau einfach in die Tabelle im Tuning-Guide des Dämpfers. Das passt ganz gut.
Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
- Drucktabelle auf der Solid-Seite verwenden um den Luftdruck abzustimmen
- Die Dämpfungssettings anhand der Fox-Tabelle auf die korrekten Einstellungen passend zum Luftdruck machen.

Wenn Du den Reach als am unteren Linit betrachtest, fahr einfach einen flacheren Lenker. Bei zu kurzem Reach kann es vorkommen, dass Du zu sehr auf dem Hinterrad hockst und keinen Druck am Vorderrad hast, dadurch kann Dir das Vorderrad wegschmieren. Flacheres Cockpit hilft meistens. Bin 1 m 83, fahre den M, finde den recht groß (also optimal... reach 433 mm).
Hingegen, falls Dir die Karre zu lang ist: höheren Lenker fahren.

Edit: Ich hab eben mal den Reach mit dem des YT verglichen: YT hat am Tues 2.0 folgende Werte:
S - 400 mm
M - 420 mm
L - 440 mm

Tues CF sieht so aus:

S - 410 mm
M - 430 mm
L - 450 mm

Das Strike hat diese Reach-Werte:

S/M - 413 mm
M/L - 434 mm
L/XL - 453 mm

Das Strike fällt folglich größer aus als das YT Tues. Beim Draufsitzen fühlt es sich jedoch m. E. kürzer an, da das Sitzrohr recht zentral ist. Also nicht vom Draufsitzen verarschen lassen. Und bitte auch bedenken, dass der Hinterbau mit knappp 450 mm recht lang ist, und der 62er-Lenkwinkel das Bike auch nicht gerade kleiner macht. Wenn Ihr beim YT mit M gut klar kommt, dann bitte auch das Strike in der mittleren Größe wählen.


----------



## slayer80 (23. November 2016)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geiles Gerät! Spielt meiner Meinung nach ganz oben mit!
> Zum Thema abspringen sage ich nur Einstellung der dämpfungselemente.
> Wenn du sagst der Trail war wenig ruppig, sind sie zu weich bei der federwegsnutzung am Heck. Und bei etwas mehr Härte bzw lsc sollte sich das auch ändern.
> Lg



Genau, wenn Du Dich besser abdrücken willst, dreh die LSC etwas zu!
Hier meine Setting am X2:

- 5 Spacer (diese Plastikringe um die Luftkammer klein zu machen... serienmäßig sind 4 verbaut, geht auch gut, ist kein allzu großer Unterschied)
- 185 psi
- HSC 12 clicks von ganz zu
- LSC 5 clicks von ganz zu
- Fahrergewicht 75 kg nackig

Die Rebounds hab ich nicht auswendig, orientier' Dich am FOX-Manual. Die Compression fahre ich eher auf der harten Seite, wobei die Seriensettings auch erstmal sehr gut für die meisten Strecken und Fahrer sind.


----------



## RadonSwoop (23. November 2016)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für diese gut verständlich präsentierten Informationen!
Der Schnee schmilzt hier schon wieder weg.


----------



## biketherock (27. November 2016)

Hey ich hab jetzt mal ne allgemeine frage zum strike. Ist es eher racelastig durch die lange kettenstrebe oder kann man damit auch gut spielen im park?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar fahreindrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (29. November 2016)

biketherock schrieb:


> Hey ich hab jetzt mal ne allgemeine frage zum strike. Ist es eher racelastig durch die lange kettenstrebe oder kann man damit auch gut spielen im park?
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar fahreindrücke



Hey! Das Bike ist urpsrünglich als Racergerät konzipiert und entwickelt worden, und hierbei stand auch im Vordergrund, dass es sich simpel handeln und gutmütig fahren lässt. Meines Erachtens fährt sich das Strike überall gut. Durch die lange Kettenstrebe hast Du lediglich etwas mehr Druck am Vorderrad, was dem Kurvenverhalten zugute kommt. Sprich: Es geht leichter in die Kurven und wird wendiger! (kein Scherz... auch wenn die Gerüchteküche etwas Anderes behauptet... kommt immer auf die Gesamtgeo an)
Du kannst den Sachverhalt nicht schwarzweiß ausdrücken, gut zum Racen schließt Parkfahren nicht aus. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Checkt doch mal das Video hier, der Bub hinten dran ist Sam Fraser auf seinem Solid Strike... schaut das Video bitte zu Ende:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/an-odyssey-through-paradise.html


----------



## xMARTINx (29. November 2016)

Denke kommt immer auf persönliche Vorlieben an. Find das Strike schon sehr racig, da gibts deutlich verspieltere Räder. Aber ein Rad was im Bikepark mega Spaß macht 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## biketherock (29. November 2016)

Hey, also vielen dank erstmal für eure Antwort. Hätte nicht gedacht das es trotz der langen kettenstrebe so wendig ist aber danke für die info. Hab mir jetzt auf jedenfall ein strike bestellt. Nur zur info wenn einer mit dem selben gedanken spielt sich ein strike zu holen: die sind grade alle um 1000€ mitm preis runter.


----------

